# Unbenutzte Bibliotheken erkennen



## emge (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, in Eclipse bei einem Projekt zu erkennen, welche der eingebundnen Bibliotheken überhaupt gebraucht werden.

Zum Hintergrund: ich habe ein Projekt übenommen, bei dem ich mir sicher bin, dass nicht alle irgendwann mal eingebundenen Bibliotheken mehr gebraucht werden. Die Variante, jede einzelen Bibliothek manuell aus dem Buildpath rauszunehmen und zu schauen, ob noch alles ok ist, ist mir etwas zu aufwändig.

Danke schonmal für Tipps und Ideen, Marco


----------



## AlArenal (22. Mai 2006)

Bedank dich bei deinem Vorgänger. Anders gehts nicht.


----------



## emge (22. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bedank dich bei deinem Vorgänger. Anders gehts nicht.


Schade. Kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Muss doch irgendwo schonmal irgendjemand ein Stück Code geschrieben haben, dass den alle geladenen Libs und alle import-Statements durchflöht.

Danke trotzdem für die Antwort.

Das Ganze bringt mich gleich zu der Frage, wie andere mit diesem Problem umgehen? Ist jeder so diszipliniert, dass er permanent prüft, ob eine Änderung im Code vielleicht irgendwelche Bibliotheken überflüssig macht?

Grüße, Marco


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Mai 2006)

guckst du hier:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28734&highlight=


----------

